# Glacier white.. black roof wrap



## luiscarlos59 (Jun 10, 2001)

Guys, I have a glacier white S3 without the sunroof and I love how the roof looks in black when compared with the white color of the rest of the car..

What color do you prefer for the wrap... matte black, glossy black, carbon fiber look?


----------



## Darryl_S3_Sedan (Oct 15, 2014)

Glossy Black.


----------



## GLI_M3 (Jun 10, 2003)

Depends where you live............if you live in Florida.................not sure black is the best idea............if not..........glossy based on how the partial looks on our A3.


----------



## luiscarlos59 (Jun 10, 2001)

*a*

Anyone has painted completely the roof in glossy black? (or painted the remaining part if you have panoramic)


----------



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

I was supposed to have the rest of my roof wrapped black last weekend but the shop had an issue with their order.. I'm bringing it back into the shop tomorrow and I can post pictures once it's done. I'm also wrapping the window trim and the mirror caps. My S3 is glacier white, by the way.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

What kind of ballpark price were you quoted to wrap the roof and doors? Will the drop the headliner and remove the antennae to wrap it (the antennae)?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

keep in mind if you do Glossy black then the vinyl is going to scratch VERY easily. It is recommended to put a layer of clear bra film on top of it or its going to look like crap really quick.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Painted black...or nothing.


----------



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

I was quoted $180 by the shop but the owner is a friend of a friend so I got a discount. I'm not sure what he would normally charge. Unfortunately, he's having issues with the vinyl coming off on the edges and I have to find a different shop to do it


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

I wrapped mine in 3M gloss black and it's perfect. Pictures in my build thread. Carbon wrap is too cheesy IMO, looks like a fake out BMW M roof. Keep it classy and stick to gloss black


----------



## Darryl_S3_Sedan (Oct 15, 2014)

*S3 Sedan Roof black out*


----------



## drober30 (Jan 5, 2015)

Didn't know you could delete a sunroof on an S3?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

drober30 said:


> Didn't know you could delete a sunroof on an S3?


The OP is probably not from the US or Canada.


----------

